# bosch v hitachi



## everett6 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all. This is my first post. I'm debating between getting the Bosch 1617EVSPKBP and the Hitachi KM12VC. Both get good reviews and seem to have comparable features and bonus packs, etc. I'm a pretty big fan of Bosch in general, but I keep reading about problems with the switch, which isn't dust proof -- having to be constantly cleaned out or worse. I'd appreciate any input, especially about the action of the plunge base.
Thanks


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have either, so I can't help with your question. (All of my routers, except one, are PCs) But, welcome to the forum, nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Ed. Afraid I can't help either.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Ed welcome to the forum, soon someone will answer your question


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ed and welcome to the forum, I have a Ridgid so can't be a fair judge of either.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

There is quite a bit of difference between the two. I have the Sears version of the 1617, and a Bosch 1613. They both have a very smooth, well balanced, plunge action. All most effortless up and down. The Hitachi KM12 I had was a good router, but the springs were a lot heavier and it took some force to plunge. Also if getting the kit, it's fixed base is the twist style for height adjustment, So it cannot be adjusted above the table like the Bosch. But if money is a concern, the Hitachi can be found for about half the cost of the Bosch. In my table I use the big Hitachi M12V2. It stays there, and has worked out great for that purpose.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rusty, times have changed and the KM12VC is selling for $169 on Amazon.com, about $50 less than the Bosch. The KM12VC has much lighter springs than a Bosch 1617EVS. Some people prefer this feel, I do not. Ed, the switch problems are a thing of the past. Both of my 1617's have been trouble free since day one. The popular combo kits everyone offers now are a result of trying to catch up with what Bosch has done for many years. There are differences between all the brands, and your decision should be based on how they feel in your hands.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a lot of routers and a lot of brands and personally I have had a very very low margin of break down. Off hand I can not even remember the last one that broke. Most any of the routers today are nice, much nicer than when I was in school shop in the 70's and 80's. 

If you get a name brand designed for a pro like Bosch or DeWalt, Festool etc, it would be a hard thing for a hobbyist to break the tool or for the tool to malfunction. When I hear most routers breaking down they are usually 5 even 10 years old. Since my fire 5 years ago none of my new routers since have broken.

It is the features and feel that is most important, as well as price of course.


----------



## everett6 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the responses


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll add one thing about the Bosch 1617EVS PK: I purchased this router about three years ago. I was having intermittent switch problems. I sent an email to Bosch CS. My correspondence with Bosch states that the switch problems were with 1617-1618 routers mfg. before 2006. They are sending me a new switch. Great customer service, IMO. Most tool mfg.'s send back a form letter advising you to visit or send your broken product to a service center. 

The Bosch PK kit is on sale at Amazon with a bonus pack included (edge guide, I believe). The new PK kits allow the user to micro adjust bit height above the table, using the fixed base. I bought the separate, adjustable base so that I don't need to remount the base. Changing between bases is really easy with a Bosch, one clamp and the motor is out. 
I have a bit of respect for Hitachi, as well, their small 14.4 v. cordless drill is a great tool. I have 4 or 5 cordless drills that are either in the shop or out on a job and the Hitachi cordless is my favorite because of it's size (small) and strength (enough).


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> I have a bit of respect for Hitachi, as well, their small 14.4 v. cordless drill is a great tool. I have 4 or 5 cordless drills that are either in the shop or out on a job and the Hitachi cordless is my favorite because of it's size (small) and strength (enough).


With apologies for a possible thread hijack: How do you find the Hitachi batteries? I bought a Hitachi 14.4V kit less than 3 years ago. The batteries have been useless for some time now: Unless charged immediately before use they will not turn the tool even for a single hole. Even if freshly charged they do not provide enough power to drive the cordless saw which was part of the set. They are NiCd, but I have another NiCd kit (18V) bought in Canadian Tire about the same time (I wanted the recip saw that was in it) which is still going strong.

I half wonder if it has something to do with the way the batteries are charged: The Hitachi charges very quickly, the CT takes its time.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

everett6 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post. I'm debating between getting the Bosch 1617EVSPKBP and the Hitachi KM12VC.
> Thanks


Welcome to the Forum!
I actually have both the routers you're debating and my suggestion is,,,,,,,,,,Get 'em both!!:lol:
I have the Bosch in my table and leave it there, the Hitachi works very well for me as a handheld unit. There are NO reasons I can come up with to favor one over the other as they both perform flawlessly. The reasoning behind my set-up is just due to the timing of both purchases compared to the need,,,, either would be a good choice IMHO for table mounting or handheld.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

crquack said:


> With apologies for a possible thread hijack: How do you find the Hitachi batteries? I bought a Hitachi 14.4V kit less than 3 years ago. The batteries have been useless for some time now: Unless charged immediately before use they will not turn the tool even for a single hole. Even if freshly charged they do not provide enough power to drive the cordless saw which was part of the set. They are NiCd, but I have another NiCd kit (18V) bought in Canadian Tire about the same time (I wanted the recip saw that was in it) which is still going strong.
> 
> I half wonder if it has something to do with the way the batteries are charged: The Hitachi charges very quickly, the CT takes its time.


I can't answer for the way they're being charged. Both of craftsmen an Makita all take an hr to fully recharge. I'll post a site you can probably send your batteries to have reworked. Here's also some possible options for replacements as well. Hope this helps. 

"Rechargeable Battery Rebuild with Upgrade Service for Cordless Power Tools. All Brand Names, all types & voltage, NiCd or NiMh. Improved performance for Drills, Hammer Drills, Screw Drivers, Saws, Wrenches, Nail Guns, Grease Guns, Sanders, Grass Tri

Amazon.com: hitachi batteries: Home Improvement

Hitachi Batteries Unlimited FREE Repairs - BATTERY RESURRECTION FOR HITACHI, RYOBI, CRAFTSMAN, MILWAUKEE, MAKITA, BLACK DECKER, SKIL, BOSCH, RIDGID, FEIN, LINCOLN, COLEMAN, DEWALT, PANASONIC, VERSAPAK, AND FIRESTORM

Hitachi Batteries and Chargers

Hope this helps and "un-hijacks" the thread for you.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for all that (also see my PM). The battery resurrection looks intriguing. I shall look into it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I had horrible luck with the Hitachi batteries, so there is truth to them having issues.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

crquack,

I have a second craftsmen compact driver that is 18v. This will take both the older batteries and the newer lithium batteries. Might want to give them a look see.  A new kit may be a better way to go.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*which router ?*



everett6 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post. I'm debating between getting the Bosch 1617EVSPKBP and the Hitachi KM12VC. Both get good reviews and seem to have comparable features and bonus packs, etc. I'm a pretty big fan of Bosch in general, but I keep reading about problems with the switch, which isn't dust proof -- having to be constantly cleaned out or worse. I'd appreciate any input, especially about the action of the plunge base.
> Thanks


i have the Bosch 1617EV Which work's very well I leve it in the table all the time I use about every day at someting It doesn't get hot at all And as far as switch problum I don't see any on mine I also have pc 690 also And 2 ridged router also I leve them in their tables for dovetales and pins Save's from changing the bit's I like the Bosch 1617EV better than all the above


----------



## dwwilson44 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have both of the routers you asked about and use them about equally. The Bosch is a little smoother but not enough to justify the difference in cost. I don't use either one of them in a table - I use the 3-1/4 hp Hitachi and am very happy with it. I would guess that if you are looking for longevity the Bosch would be better but for hobbyist usage I can't justify the additional cost for the Bosch over the Hitachi.


----------



## Vagabondking (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have the ra1165, is it worth getting, or does mounting the fixed base work almost as well?


----------



## dwwilson44 (Jul 13, 2006)

Vagabondking said:


> Do you have the ra1165, is it worth getting, or does mounting the fixed base work almost as well?


I have the Bosch and Hitachi sets with both the fixed and plunge bases.


----------



## RHDS1 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have 4 routers. One is the Bosch 1617EVSPKBP. It is my favorite and would suggest it. I bought the inlay attachment and bit and had a problem with it. Called Bosch service and explained my problem. The tech hadn't heard of it, so he grabbed a few sets and went and tested them. He called back promptly and said out of all the sets, he found one like mine and got the manufacturing problem fixed and sent me a known good set. Great service. 
Rick


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

It is really nice these days when you hear a story like yours. Bosch is a great company and this is just further proof.


----------

